# Geber fürs Lowrance X136 DF, 1. Reparatur und 2. Kaufberatung



## Nordisch555 (26. April 2014)

Hallo, 

leider ist mir beim letzten Angelurlaub der Geber in die Heckschraube des Motores gekommen.  Dabei ist er kurz unterhalb der Halterung gebrochen. 

1. 

Der Geber selbst funktioniert noch. 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Geber wieder sicher und dauerhaft zu kleben?

2. 

Egal, ob nun eine Reparatur möglich ist oder nicht, möchte ich mir einen zweiten Geber zulegen. Dieser sollte jedoch möglichst günstig sein.

Dieses benötige ich nur für Norwegen. Die maximale Tiefe des Fjordes sind 350 m.  In der Regel angeln wir maximal bis in Tiefen von 200 m. 

Benötige ich unbedingt den gleichen Geber mit Doppelfrequenz oder gibt es einen passenden günstigeren Geber mit Einzelfrequenz, den ich genauso gut fürs 136 DF nutzen kann?

Viele Grüße und schon mal Danke für die Antworten,
Andreas


----------



## Nordisch555 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Geber fürs Lowrance X136 DF, 1. Reparatur und 2. Kaufberatung*

Zusatz 3.


Eine Frage noch, welche Halterung empfehlt ihr für die Nutzung an Leihboten?


Ich habe zwar bisher eine Stange mit Klemmung an der Bordkante bzw.  nahe am Heckspiegel.  Aber das taugt mir nicht richtig, da das Ding sich seitlich verdrehen kann.  (und dann in den Motor kommt )

Danke auch für die Beantwortung dieser Frage!


----------



## Seewolf 01 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Geber fürs Lowrance X136 DF, 1. Reparatur und 2. Kaufberatung*

Ich habe eine Halterung vom Echolot Schlageter.
Die Geberstange ist sehr stabil, sodas dir der Geber nicht mehr 
kaputt geht.
Es wäre auch schön wenn du Bilder vom kaputten Geber einstellen würdest.
Siehe dir hier mal die Geberstangen an: http://www.angel-schlageter.de/


----------



## Nordisch555 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Geber fürs Lowrance X136 DF, 1. Reparatur und 2. Kaufberatung*



Seewolf 01 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Halterung vom Echolot Schlageter.
> Die Geberstange ist sehr stabil, sodas dir der Geber nicht mehr
> kaputt geht.
> Es wäre auch schön wenn du Bilder vom kaputten Geber einstellen würdest.
> Siehe dir hier mal die Geberstangen an: http://www.angel-schlageter.de/



Meine Geberstange und die Klemme an sich ist stabil. 

Nur die Schraubung der Klemme  an sich, ist das Problem. 
Die sind bei Geberstangen, die ich gesehen habe, zum schrauben (kein Schnellspanner oder ähnliches).  Und in der Drehrichtung der Schraube kann die Halterung samt Geberstange sich links und rechts zur Bordwand verdrehen. Damit ist schon mal eine Montage an der Seite des Bootes ausgeschlossen. Man braucht kaum Fahrt augzunehmen und die Stange steht nicht mehr senkrecht.


Bleibt also nur das Heck des Bootes.  Bei vielen Booten ist hier jedoch nur ein Bereich nahe des Heckspiegels (nahe des Motors) geeignet, um den Geber zu befestigen.  
(oder man bräuchte Klemmen mit 20-40 cm Maulweite, teils geht es aber gar nicht, da die Bordwand am Heck in größerer Entfernung zum Motor sehr ungünstig geformt ist)
Wenn man nicht gerade vergisst bei zügiger Fahrt und bei schwerer See den Geber reinzunehmen (mit teils Querversatz des Bootes durch Lenken oder Wellen), bewegt sich die Klemmung auch nicht links und rechts und man kann nahe des Motors motieren.  Aber das geht nicht immer gut. 

Ein Bild kann ich leider nicht vom Geber machen, ich habe ihn derzeit nicht hier. 
Bei meinem Geber geht das Kabel nahe der Klemmung/Verschraubung des Gebers an etwaigen Halterungen in den Geber hinein. 

Genau von der Eintrittstelle des Kebels geht der Bruch senkrecht nach unten.   

Das Kabel hat nur an einer Stelle der Isolierung einen Kratzer abbekommen, jedoch nicht bis runter auf die Leitungen.


----------



## Nordisch555 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Geber fürs Lowrance X136 DF, 1. Reparatur und 2. Kaufberatung*

Keiner eine Idee zu Frage 1 und 2?   #t


----------



## Seewolf 01 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Geber fürs Lowrance X136 DF, 1. Reparatur und 2. Kaufberatung*

so kommen wir nicht weiter!
Wenn der Geber richtig angebracht ist, dann kann er durch verdrehen nicht in die Schraube gelangen.
Der Geber sitzt oberhalb der G-Platte am Motor und kann somit 
nicht mit der Schraube in Verbindung kommen.
IMG_1775.jpg
IMG_1773.jpg


----------



## cohosalmon (29. April 2014)

*AW: Geber fürs Lowrance X136 DF, 1. Reparatur und 2. Kaufberatung*

Ich hatte fuer Leihboote immer einen Saugnapfgeber mit. Hat eigentlich einwandfrei funktioniert. Brauchst einen qualitativ guten Saugnapf und Kukident Haftcreme.

Bezueglich der Geber selbst, ich bin ein grosser Befuerworter der Qualitaetsgeber. Viele sparen am Geber und nutzen damit nur ein Bruchteil des Geraetepotentials. Selbst die Standardgeber, die man mit einem Lowrance oder HB Geraet mitbekommt sind Mist. Wenn man schon ein Echolot hat sollte man ja mindestens auch dessen Leistungspotential ausschoepfen.


----------



## Nordisch555 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Geber fürs Lowrance X136 DF, 1. Reparatur und 2. Kaufberatung*



Seewolf 01 schrieb:


> so kommen wir nicht weiter!
> Wenn der Geber richtig angebracht ist, dann kann er durch verdrehen nicht in die Schraube gelangen.
> Der Geber sitzt oberhalb der G-Platte am Motor und kann somit
> nicht mit der Schraube in Verbindung kommen.
> ...




Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, wie es in der Situation in den Motor gekommen ist.  Es war ziemlich schwere  See und wir mussten schnell an die geschütze Seite des Fjordes kommen. 

Wäre halt schön, wenn man den Geber weiter weg und sicher befestigen könnte.


----------



## Nordisch555 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Geber fürs Lowrance X136 DF, 1. Reparatur und 2. Kaufberatung*



cohosalmon schrieb:


> Ich hatte fuer Leihboote immer einen Saugnapfgeber mit. Hat eigentlich einwandfrei funktioniert. Brauchst einen qualitativ guten Saugnapf und Kukident Haftcreme.
> 
> Bezueglich der Geber selbst, ich bin ein grosser Befuerworter der Qualitaetsgeber. Viele sparen am Geber und nutzen damit nur ein Bruchteil des Geraetepotentials. Selbst die Standardgeber, die man mit einem Lowrance oder HB Geraet mitbekommt sind Mist. Wenn man schon ein Echolot hat sollte man ja mindestens auch dessen Leistungspotential ausschoepfen.




1.

Ich würde ja weiterhin einen Lowrancegeber nehmen.  

Was wäre an einem 200 khz Modell im Vergleich zu einem 200/50 Khz Modell nicht so gut?  

Ist der 200 khz Modus eine Einzelfrequenzsensors schlechter? 

Mit welche Gebern (Modellnummern, bzw. Links) kann das X136 DF überhaupt betrieben werden und was wären die Vor- und Nachteile der jeweiligen Geber? 

Ich habe davon keine Ahnung. 


2. 

Zu dem Saugnapf, welcher passt denn für meinen jetzigen Lowrance Doppelfrequenzgeber.  

Beim Kauf des Lotes sagte man mir, dass der Saugnapf aus dem Lowrance Sortiment nur für den  Einzelfrequenzgeber ist. 


3. 

Nochmal zu einer der Ausgangsfragen zurück. 


Habt ihr schon mal einen zerbrochenen Geber repariert/geklebt?

Wenn ja, mit welchem Kleber wart ihr erfolgreich?

Viele Grüße und vielen Dank an alle
für die bisherige Hilfe!


----------



## Seewolf 01 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Geber fürs Lowrance X136 DF, 1. Reparatur und 2. Kaufberatung*

ich hatte von unseren Elektriker in der Firma wo ich garbeitet hatte son 2 Komponenten Kleber bekommen, damit hatte ich meine Teichpumpe geklebt, hielt super.

Nocheinmal mein Tip, ruf bei Herrn Schlageter vom Echoltzentrum an, da bekommst wirklich eine gute Auskunft,
welchen Geber zu deinem Gerät passt, wie du ihn am bessten 
am Boot befestigtst usw....und das Gute darin, es kostet nichts.


----------

